# is this "70's BMX" worth anything?



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2021)

this is all I got. for sale locally... owner is a man of few words. no description.


----------



## ColinD (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks like a Huffy from late 70s early eighties. Me and my brother had matching ones as kids


----------



## rustyjones (Sep 28, 2021)

1975ish Huffy thunder road missing the two number plates. Maybe 100 bucks?


----------



## tacochris (Sep 28, 2021)

Good ol' 1970's Huffy ThunderRoad with its distinctive massive drop-outs.  $100 bucks would be fair seeing as its pretty clean....but I wouldnt go much more than that because you're darn close to the ceiling on it already.


----------



## ColinD (Sep 28, 2021)

We rode ours every day. Hard. Tough bikes for sure.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 28, 2021)

guy was asking 200 something for it. it really didn't look like anything special to me.

just checking


----------



## lordscool (Nov 7, 2021)

those are pretty rare now days hold good value.


----------



## lordscool (Nov 7, 2021)

150 would be a good deal.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this is all I got. for sale locally... owner is a man of few words. no description.
> 
> View attachment 1486161



I have nearly the same bike mine missing fenders. Mid '70s Huffy. Paint looks decent and wheels in good shape. I had this bike in 1976 brand new I had to pick one up for nostalgia sake. I paid $100


----------

